# Double Brining



## gremlin (Jun 23, 2006)

This may sound like a stupid question but if yu don't ask yu won't know.

I was wondering if you could brine different meats in the same container.
 I'm thinking it's not a good idea but in order to cut back on brine and space in the fridge .... could you put  lets say 4 chickens in a container with a pork butt.
 I know about cross contamination on surfaces but what about a brine .   Will it get  cross contaminated?

I thought I had better ask the more seasoned vets on this one.


----------



## scott in kc (Jun 23, 2006)

I know general food safety guidelines would say absolutely not. Being more practical than a piece of paper, I would think for stuff that's going to be thoroughly cooked (no med rare beef) you *could* probably get away with it. Still I wouldn't risk it just feeding myself and certainly not feeding my family or friends.

Another good reason I wouldn't is because I would'nt want my chicken to brine nearly as long as a butt and I would want the brines flavored VERY differently.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 23, 2006)

Brining needs to happen with temperatures in the mid 30's* be it chicken, pork or whatever to keep the meat out of the danger zone.

The danger zone is from 40-140*. In the climate range bacteria and viruses can breed and thrive in which they produce toxins that cause food poisoning. Meat lingering in danger zone temperatures for as little as four hours run the risk of building up enough toxins to run a health risk.

Food poison can be caused by two things (that I know of), ingesting the bacteria or virus, and ingesting the toxin byproduct that they produce.

Cold prevents the buggers from growing but doesn't kill them. Heat above 140* begins to kill the critters (recommeded to at least 160* for poultry) but does NOT eliminate or break down the toxins, so if it's been in the danger zone too long "cooked to" temperature won't matter because the meat is bad.

That being said.... I've brined turkey and chicken together before with good results. As long as different meats are kept below 39* there won't be any fear of cross-contamination. (The pork will get some bacteria/virus on it and must now be treated with the same precautions as poultry, but it's not toxic).

I however, probably wouldn't brine together because chicken tastes different from pork. And although I've cooked chicken wrapped in bacon....I don't think I'd want pork tasting like chicken as there's a lot of fat from the chicken floating in the brine afterwards. And for reasons Scott mentioned, my brines are usually different also.


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 23, 2006)

I would not want to try just because I would be afraid to feed the meats to the family, let alone eat it myself.  As was already stated, I also think that chicken and pork requires/asks for different flavors.


----------



## gremlin (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay !! Thanks everyone for the response.

 I think we are all on the same page on this one.

I thought about most everything that was posted in response before I posted the question and I agree whole heartedly.
I just needed some re-enforcement on the topic.
Although I didn't consider the taste transfer from one meat to the other
That sam from manilla is a tough guy to get rid of once you get it :)


----------

